# Brown sugar soap recipe



## Mountain Valley Crafts (Jun 18, 2009)

What kind of base should I use and how much sugar?


----------



## tincanac (Jun 19, 2009)

hmmm, wondering that too!  I tried making a salt bar once with MP - and I made the mistake of adding the salt into melted soap - it was disastrous - I ended up with a congealed hunk of salt in the middle that refused to incorporate!  I'm thinking it might work better if I sprinkled the salt/sugar on top of the cut chunks of soap and stuck that in the microwave.  Just guessing though!


----------



## llineb (Jun 21, 2009)

*mp*

i make a soap with sea salt embeds you could maybe do with sugar.  i color some clear soap and pour it into a shallow piece of foil that i fold to have 1/2 inch edges like a cookie sheet.  i sprinkle the hot soap with sea salt.  then i break the cooled soap in pieces and put them in a soap mold.  i then melt clear soap, scent it and pour it over the pieces with salt.  i spray the pieces first with alcohol.  it looks pretty and as you use it the layers of salt exfoliate your skin....hope this makes sense.


----------



## cindymeredith (Jun 21, 2009)

In my brown sugar soap, I use WSPs Goats Milk soap base with equal parts brown sugar to base. Hope this helps!


----------



## tincanac (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: mp*



			
				llineb said:
			
		

> i make a soap with sea salt embeds you could maybe do with sugar.  i color some clear soap and pour it into a shallow piece of foil that i fold to have 1/2 inch edges like a cookie sheet.  i sprinkle the hot soap with sea salt.  then i break the cooled soap in pieces and put them in a soap mold.  i then melt clear soap, scent it and pour it over the pieces with salt.  i spray the pieces first with alcohol.  it looks pretty and as you use it the layers of salt exfoliate your skin....hope this makes sense.



THANKS llineb! After reading this thread yesterday, I tried the idea and it turned out great!!!!  You are clever and thank you for sharing the tip!!!


----------



## llineb (Jun 22, 2009)

i wish i thought of this on my own but must give credit to the kaila westerman book "melt and mold soap crafting."  it is full of great ideas.
lara


----------

